# Co Surgeon Question



## IRISHCODER (Oct 10, 2008)

Our surgeons have another surgeon perform the opening and sometimes closing for them during some of our procedures.  After the opening is complete, our surgeon performs many other procedures without the aid of the opening surgeon.  The opening surgeon isn't at the table at all during the time my surgeon performs these other procedures.
My question is do we append the 62 only to the CPT code representing the procedure that would include the opening or to ALL the procedures performed that day?  Does the opening surgeon append the 62 to the same single CPT code that we did, or does he also bill ALL the other procedures that my surgeon performed without his assistance?  Can you tell me where to find documented guidelines or evidence on how this is to be billed?  Thanks!


----------



## cbheusman (Oct 10, 2008)

Irishcoder,
Here is an article on using the 62 modifier. I think it explains it better than I can.
http://www2.aaos.org/aaos/archives/bulletin/jun98/codngcol.htm
Got to love the AAOS website!
Cathy


----------



## Valerie Smith (Oct 11, 2008)

*62*

FROM MY EXPERIENCE EACH SURGEON PERFORMS A PART OF AN INDIVIDUAL PROCEDURE.





IRISHCODER said:


> Our surgeons have another surgeon perform the opening and sometimes closing for them during some of our procedures.  After the opening is complete, our surgeon performs many other procedures without the aid of the opening surgeon.  The opening surgeon isn't at the table at all during the time my surgeon performs these other procedures.
> My question is do we append the 62 only to the CPT code representing the procedure that would include the opening or to ALL the procedures performed that day?  Does the opening surgeon append the 62 to the same single CPT code that we did, or does he also bill ALL the other procedures that my surgeon performed without his assistance?  Can you tell me where to find documented guidelines or evidence on how this is to be billed?  Thanks!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 13, 2008)

*62 modifier Example*

Irishcoder ..
Let's say your surgeon is doing an anterior spinal fusion for a patient with scoliosis and/or kyphosis, 2-3 vertebral segments. And a general surgeon is opening and/or closing for this procedure.  (This is a relatively common procedure for our surgeons.)

*EACH* surgeon will code 22808 (-62) - that's the basic, primary procedure being done.

*Your* surgeon would also be coding for the instrumentation and possibly for bone grafting. The general surgeon would NOT code these additional procedures. 

It's important when you have a co-surgery scenario to have a dialogue with the other surgeon's coder.  You must BOTH use the same code, with -62 modifier. 

Does that help answer your question?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## phoover1955 (Oct 15, 2008)

*62 modifier*

I billed for Neuro for several years and we always had a general surgeon open/close on our 360 fusions.  Make sure that your doc dictates the participation of the other physician, and you both bill the same code w/62....as well as your physician billing the procedures he perform.  Neurosurgery is an exciting field....enjoy!!!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 15, 2008)

http://www.spine.org/Pages/PracticePolicy/CodingAndReimbursement/FrequentlyAskedQuestions.aspx

Maybe this will be of assistance~


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 15, 2008)

*EACH surgeon must dictate*

For Co-surgeries, *EACH* surgeon must dictate an operative note (listing the other surgeon as co-surgeon), detailing what s/he did.

For Assist (mod 80 or 82 or AS), only the primary surgeon dictates, listing the assistant surgeon and outlining what the assistant did. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## IRISHCODER (Oct 15, 2008)

rebeccawoodward said:


> http://www.spine.org/Pages/PracticePolicy/CodingAndReimbursement/FrequentlyAskedQuestions.aspx
> 
> Maybe this will be of assistance~


Thanks so much. The information is great!  I couldn't navigate to a home page, could you tell me if this site requires registration to look up information?  All my surgeons are members.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 15, 2008)

http://www.spine.org/Pages/Default.aspx

Is this what you're looking for?  You can navigate to different areas using the grey icons at the top of the page.  Ohh...the login links are to the right of the page.


----------

